# Question 3: Education assessment



## Mr Anhyzer (May 29, 2014)

*I have two university degrees.

1- MBBCh of medicine and surgery. (6 years program)
2- Master degree of pulmonology. (2 years program)

I am going to apply for FSWP as (Specialist Physician NOC 3111).

the organisation that is assigned to produce ECA report for NOC 3111 is the Medical Council of Canada (MCC).

MCC said they can only produce ECA report for the MBBCh only (the primary medical diploma) , this is their decision for all applicants !!!

the CIC website says the same :

1.If you are applying: 
•as a specialist physician (NOC 3111) or general practitioner/family physician (NOC 3112), the Medical Council of Canada must do an educational credential assessment only for your primary medical diploma, 

so, if the ECA report indicates only the MBBCh degree , how can I claim points for having Master degree ?*


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

Yours is very specialised occupation. If they they will not evaluate your master then you will get point only for your primary qualification and you will get 21 points I believe.
What you can do is send both degrees to them as per their guideline and if they recognise other as additional degree you will get 22 points.
It is worth trying.
All the best 

Regards,
Ash


Mr Anhyzer said:


> *I have two university degrees.
> 
> 1- MBBCh of medicine and surgery. (6 years program)
> 2- Master degree of pulmonology. (2 years program)
> ...


----------



## Kampotik (Nov 25, 2014)

If Canadian Equivalency Established as Doctor of Medicine by MCC, you will get 23 points as master's


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Kampotik said:


> If Canadian Equivalency Established as Doctor of Medicine by MCC, you will get 23 points as master's



Congratulations, you just replied to a post from May.


----------

